# Cannabis farm raided after helicopter films it during Vuelta a Espanol



## CWCissey (Sep 4, 2019)

Vuelta a Espana: Helicopter TV footage leads to cannabis farm raid
					

A cannabis farm has been raided after a TV helicopter following the Vuelta a Espana inadvertently captured its location.




					www.bbc.com
				






> A cannabis farm was raided after a TV helicopter following the Vuelta a Espana captured its location.
> 
> Police in Catalonia seized 40 plants in Igualada, near Barcelona, after they were alerted to stage eight footage that showed two rooftop plantations.
> 
> ...



Now how am I supposed to make cycling interesting?


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 4, 2019)

I bet the neighbors are all in cahoots.  No one says anything, no one takes the blame.  Sure the cops seize the pot they can always grow more.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Sep 4, 2019)

Cannabis growers/dealers should be shot.

And the users for being dumb enough to inhale a burning weed.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 4, 2019)

EasyPeasy said:


> Cannabis growers/dealers should be shot.
> 
> And the users for being dumb enough to inhale a burning weed.


Says the pill popper.


----------



## CatboyCumDump (Sep 4, 2019)

EasyPeasy said:


> And the users for being dumb enough to inhale a burning weed.



profound insight, i stopped burning brush in my yard after reading this post.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 4, 2019)

Big Bad Fish said:


> Says the pill popper.


They should be growing poppies so the opiate supply is secured!


----------



## User names must be unique (Sep 4, 2019)

They busted some growers here using the thermal cameras on police helicopters. Then the growers caught on started making their own thermal imaging drones and stealing other peoples weed instead.









						Thieves use heat-detecting drones to spot cannabis farms they can rob
					

Tech-savvy thieves are buying drones for as little as £60 from supermarkers and attaching infra-red camera to them, which they can monitor via an iPad




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Kirito (Sep 4, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> They should be growing poppies so the opiate supply is secured!


Opioids are just a made of a plant bruh, it's not a drug so he should be shamed for it. It's totally different and more acceptable than some dirty weed.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Sep 4, 2019)

Big Bad Fish said:


> Says the pill popper.



My bad for being physically disabled.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 4, 2019)

EasyPeasy said:


> My bad for being physically disabled.


I'd be more upset about being mentally disabled if I were you


----------



## EasyPeasy (Sep 4, 2019)

Big Bad Fish said:


> I'd be more upset about being mentally disabled if I were you



Nah, I got no worries...


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 4, 2019)

EasyPeasy said:


> Nah, I got no worries...



For the rest of your days?


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Sep 4, 2019)

Weed is degenerate but leave the poor farmers alone


----------



## UW 411 (Sep 4, 2019)

I always wonder how LED grows perform in terms of heat signature versus older HID lighting set-ups. I suppose in warmer countries, outdoor roof growing wouldn't require a heat source apart from the sun.


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Sep 4, 2019)

Spl00gies said:


> I always wonder how LED grows perform in terms of heat signature versus older HID lighting set-ups. I suppose in warmer countries, outdoor roof growing wouldn't require a heat source apart from the sun.



There's less energy consumed by LEDs and thus less heat generated (LEDs absolutely generate heat, though, and higher-power grow lamps will still have cooling fans and heatsinks).  However, when they're using infrared to search, they aren't necessarily looking for that.  Plants have their own IR signature, so a proper setup will show possible outdoor grow ops as well.


----------



## nobodytm (Sep 4, 2019)

Gooo! , Get to da choppa!






anytime...anytime


----------



## Pitere pit (Sep 4, 2019)

Finally, something interesting to wake up to the Spanish Tour. This tours are just siesta folders on my country, seriously. 
Weed, it's not illegal, nor legal, in my country. You can have at least 2 plants on your balcony or indoors, we even have Mary Jane clubs, with an invitation, where you can enjoy weed. Drugs are allowed as only they are for your own consumption. However, plantations like that are obviously illegal. First, the light's bill give some evidence, then some grandma detects a lot of movement on her hall, she calls... and boom. A narcoflat busted. As this was on Barcelona, maybe this flat was on a neigbourhood full of narcoflats, houses where people can take their drug of desire, this problem has grown a lot since the mid-2010s. 
I think that weed should be completely legal, is not that harmful as alcohol (believe me, we love alcohol as our northern neighbors) However, you can't make your own booze because it's free from the harpy that is our Tax Department. In a future I could see my country legalizing it, but taxed high like alcohol or tobacco, which is about of 21% VAT.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Sep 4, 2019)

IIRC Marijuana has a fairly distinct and almost unique shade of green to it, and also shows up very very distinctly from other plants in IR imaging. I’m not sure why but analysts who look at things like aerial photos or reconnaissance stuff for a living can spot weed at a glance in a picture or video, it’s so obvious to them.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Sep 4, 2019)

I can hear people REEEE about cannabis.


----------

